# Wildfowl Magazine Rips the Greenskins



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

This month's issue of Wildfowl magazine contains an editorial ripping the Greenskins Classic as providing an award for killing. I would have thought the attack would come from the PETA folk.

I wonder if Strangis ever talked to anyone to see what the classic is really like.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

wildfowl, gundog, pointing dog journal, and most other mags have page after page of guide and hunting lodge ads. I quit all of them


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

PETA should just quite they are never going to make me stop hunting.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Couldnt access the editorial online. Can anyone scan it for us please?


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Doesn't the editor hail from MN? Hmm, coincidence? I haven't read the article myself yet but I've heard the jist of it. I still don't understand why the Greenskins has been under such scrutiny when compared to the number of contests that have been around for years prior to it, and that it places no reward on killing (besides a plaque and some friendly bragging) and every cent of the entry money goes towards conservation. Kenmare, Cando, Gackle, Bottineau, Middle River all have, or had, contests that put a much larger incentive on killing (big money prizes) and donate nothing towards conservation, charity, or any other "good" cause. Why has there been no criticism for the other contests over the years but all of a sudden greenskins is a hot button issue?

It really makes you wonder why the criticism has been directed towards it and what other motives might be at play.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Of course I have not received the latest issue. Are they just arriving or have you had it for a while? I would say that we all write letters to the editor. They supposedly will publish all the letters. Wonder if they would if they received a couple hundred.


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

So, if they are against the Greenskin Classics, are they also going to be against all of the longest pheasant tail feather contests that are currently going on right now in every tavern and gas pit? Promotes the killing of pheasants with a reward system built into it, but no money going to conservation groups, like you guys do.

IaHunter


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Or ice fishing jamborees? There are many examples of so called competitions.

Do what I did cancel your subscriptions, and tell them why! They promote commercialization and posting/leaseing/lodges.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Guys believe it or not they are probably picking on the "Classic" because this site has become rather high profile, #2 Waterfowling site? Chris should not be bashed in national publications for his efforts here :******:

I wonder how much Bobby Cox had to do with the publicity?

I did not participate in the contest but I know some that did and to bash any of these guys is way off base, these are stand up guys and I would write a letter to this publication to defend their efforts without question.

Please post up the article!!

Bob


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

There may be some problem with copyright laws if an article gets put on here wthout the magazines permission.

If you want to read it so bad why not go buy one. The subscription is about $24.00 a year and you can have your own copy for $5.00


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

What a bunch of BS. As was already pointed out, it is comparable to the longest tailfeather contest, the big buck contests, the ice fishing jamboree's and etc... It is legally taking game while promoting the outdoors.

The people complaining are jealous of your contest and simply don't want any birds shot.......................until the reach their states !!!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Always get a kick out of the Ken and Barbi poster models they have retrieving their game in their polished, spotless, never used camo, and you can sure bet that they are not hunting on public land. I would venture to say canned hunts?


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I shot the writer an email letting him know what I thought of his editorial. His email address is [email protected]


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Just got my magazine today. What a bunch of crap from an elitist, guide-promoting, pay to hunt sponsor. He suggests that such an event may lead to poaching by shooting overlimits just to get enough birds to turn in all drakes to win. Then he gets into the out of state restrictions. Why would that have anything to do with it???? HMMM.....seems more than just the Classic is an issue here. He's trying to be above it all but his article and magazine, from promoting shooting limits of mallards for $295 or articles about 30 pintails a day in Mexico, certainly seems to be full of double standards.

One thing he conveniently neglected to mention - it sure seems all these guys would have shot their limits whether there was a tourney or not.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

these are the same guys you see hunting in t-shirts-hiding behind cactus in mexico- shooting over the only water hole in a 100 miles, shooting liberal limits of ducks.

"yea Joe good duck calling. Those birds would have never came in if had'nt used that duck call so well!!" Yea thanks ....learned it all in that fine mag called Waterfowl!!! By golly! I had better go get one of dem der ones for myself!!!......Yep they know everything


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Thanks SiouxperDave for the e-mail address of Wildfowl magazine. I sent my comments in this morning. They got blistered pretty good for being ignorant hypocrits.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ah, yes the ignorant hypocrit! Good one!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Compare what is quoted for point values in the article to what the official scoring is here:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/classicsignup.php

I don't think any research was done for this article. It was just an attempt to bash Nodak Outdoors. Read close.

The much, much shorter version...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I guess it shows that Nodakoutdoors is big time if a national publication catches wind of the greenskins, sounds like a lot of sour grapes if you ask me!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I quit subscribing to Wildfowl years ago so I stopped at a newstand and read the editorial. Funny, the first thing you see when you open the magazine is a two-page super-glossy Avery add which shows a stack of dead Canadas about 5 feet high. Pretty hypocritical magazine, I'd say. I guess killing scads of birds is ok with Wildfowl if you throw money at them after you do it.

Unfortunately our sport is a terminal sport. That's just the way it is. I don't know any real hunter that wouldn't love to be able to pick up up a stud greenhead he just bagged and toss is back into the air. But, it doesn't work that way.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bobm said:


> Or ice fishing jamborees? There are many examples of so called competitions.
> 
> Do what I did cancel your subscriptions, and tell them why! They promote commercialization and posting/leaseing/lodges.


I did this two years ago and the snake-y bastages still call and send the special 'come-back' offers to me. Folks, if you are still getting those things in the mail DO NOT THROW THEM AWAY!!! Put 'RTS' on the front in big red letters. It gets sent back to them and they pay the return postage and they have to through it away.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

If these guys weren't so transparent they might have some creditability. They are just useing the green skins classic as a reason to take a shot at this web site and it's members for there support of some new laws to protect the quality of hunting in this state. One thing has nothing to do with the other. And if it did, why didn't the this guy mention the the other things that this site does? (The Pouchant fund comes to mind) Probably because that has nothing to do with selling more advertising to guides and outfitters.

I haven't hunted the classic, but we do have a pheasant competion on our farm and it's always one of my favorite hunts of the year. I don't see what the big deal is. I am willing to bet if there wasn't a classic all of these guys would be in the field that day any way.This is just getting more friends together. Going after bragging rights and making your friends eat a big pile of crow just adds to your experience.

Please get over yourself.


----------



## Crabby (Aug 27, 2003)

I'd bet it's because you'all can't see how wrong you are. Just a bunch of kids in a mans world.

Crabby


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Crabby wrote


> I'd bet it's because you'all can't see how wrong you are. Just a bunch of kids in a mans world.


A comment that could only come from someone who considers themself a part of the few, the proud, and the priveledged. :eyeroll:

I can't think of a better name than yours. I have never seen you make a positive post.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Or how about Ignorance is bliss.....oh and don't forget that the kids are the future......and if I am a kid at 27 then youth is my power.....


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Question for you Crabby

Do you actually know any of the guys involved with this or do you just show up here once in awhile and take a pot shot.

I know some of these guys not well but well enough to call them stand up guys. They are very very good at what they do because in a short period of time they have learned what has taken me a lifetime to learn about hunting. Why do you suppose that is? could it be that they had positive role models to teach them along the way? could it be that they learned about hunting and conservation because they really cared about the natural resources that they hunt?

Maybe someone sh!t in you oatmeal in the past, but to take shots at these guys for getting together to have some fun is out of line!

Bob


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Crabby said:


> :lol:
> 
> Decided to read here once again. Never again You folks are so far out in LaLa land, rest assured I'll never darken your door again. I really feel sorry for those that have a life. Take some advice, and move on.
> 
> Crabby


ALERT! I THINK WE HAVE A CELEBRITY IN OUR PRESENCE!

If my intuition is right, Crabby is really Alec Baldwin. He claims he is going to leave, but then sticks around and pretends as if it is for the good of humanity.

Actually, despite your idle threats, I don't want you to leave. You're downright amusing. The whole "kids in a man's world comment", I'd like some more explananation. I guess this "kid" doesn't get it. As for the wildfowl article, apart from being factually inaccurate, no one should have to apologize for sportsmen congragating at a commen place to participate in a social, non-competitive event where there is no cash prize and all of the "entry fees" goes to an organization like Delta waterfowl. There isn't one person there that wouldn't have been hunting elsewhere, and most likely being more succesful hunting elsewhere.

So crabby, can I get your autograph?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I wish I was still a kid.............. :evil:  .......I was yesterday and now today I am damn near an old fart.............I will never be as old as MOnte though!!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

At least I get to use a brush on my hair in the morning LOL....what little is left. You're right on the age thing, though. You're going through life and one day you look in the mirror and you see your Dads face staring back at you....Lots of hunting seasons left though....hopefully!


----------

